# Mouse and keyboard DISABLED!! Could it be a virus? Help!!



## kandy_k_46804 (Oct 22, 2006)

My boyfriend downloaded the second life game onto my comp with out my approval and even shut off my norton firewall to do so. I was so mad. Well anyway about 36 hours later, my mouse and keyboard no longer worked. At first I thought my comp froze, but when I turned it off and then back on the mouse and keyboard do not light up or work. I tested both the keyboard and mouse on my friend's comp and they work fine. My comp is messed up. Does anyone possible know why? Is there a virus still floating around that disables the mouse and keyboard? I found bat.wimpey, troj/vb-he, backdoorpeeper and nysem.e when I researched the problem on my friend's comp but they are all from 2000 to 2003. I shut my comp down after realizing my keyboard and mouse were not lighting up and unplugged the computer from the power source to stop any corruption. Does anyone know of a virus that disables the keyboard and mouse a few days after the virus hits. My norton anti-virus did not pick it up either. Is there a virus out there that does this but is not caught by norton? Thanks guys. I hope I didn't post this in the wrong section. I have WIN XP so I thought I should post it here. Have a good weekend. =)


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi kandy_k_46804

Sorry it's taken so long to get to your question - I've been very busy. Did you have any luck yet in solving your problem?

If not, read on:

1) Check the plugs (with the computer powered off & the power cord unplugged). If your mouse and keyboard are the PS/2 type (that is, not USB) they could be plugged into the wrong connectors. If your connectors are color-coded, the mouse connectors should be green & the keyboard connectors colored purple. Once you are sure things are connected right (if you have a USB mouse and/or keyboard, try unplugging & then replugging them), go to step 2.
2) Try booting into Safe Mode. As soon as your computer is powering up, start tapping the F8 key on your keyboard. Choose Safe Mode from the menu.
3) If the mouse & keyboard run OK in Safe Mode -- try a run of your antivirus & antispyware programs, just to be sure.
4) Reboot, and see if the mouse and keyboard work in Normal Mode (booting normally).
5) If not, reboot into Safe Mode again. And try a System Restore, using a restore point from when the system was working OK. [Start/All Programs/Accessories/System Tools/System Restore]
6) Reboot, & test again. If still no luck, post that information here.

If you find that you have indeed suffered a serious malware infection, try the 5-Step Security Checklist here at Tech Support Forums to look at that in-depth -- http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=15968
I'd also recommend a run of Rootkit Revealer http://www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/RootkitRevealer.html and Blacklight http://www.f-secure.com/blacklight/try_blacklight.html

Best of luck!
. . . Gary

P.S. . . . and Welcome to the Tech Support Forums!


----------



## T_Hip (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello,

Iv got one for you....

The computer has a wired keyboard and a cordless mouse.
While trying to disable what they thought to be was a
wireless keyboard connection, they managed to disabled
both wired keyboard and cordless mouse by accident.

They cannot access f8 (safe mode) after reboot, as the
keyboard was disabled before reboot. They have tried
(both before reboot and after) to attach both a USB
keyboard and a USB mouse with no success. I'm out of
ideas and I don't have a clue what to advise them to try next...

I would really appreciate your input.

Thank You

T_Hip:wave:


----------



## bloodislikewine (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes it is a virus. It was made from a .bat file. It has commands that taskkill antivirus and disables dial up, mouse, and keyboard and maybe more. Since they keyboard wont let you hit F8, you can start the computer up, and when it is loading, unplug power to crash the computer or take out the battery. Then restart it normally. There will be a boot screen saying your system closed in an unusual way. Try to get to the safe mode button on top. If it works, your icons will enlarge, and you will get a new desktop. After that, you will need to try to virus scan or search files in your system with the disable mouse or keyboard buttons. That will be hard so i suggest downloading avast or avira antivirus then scanning your system. If that doesn't work, then your usb or cd drives work there is another option. download avira or avast setup up and set it up on the computer but that would not do much since your mouse and keyboard are disabled. your other option is to consider is waiting for me to make a file that restores mouse and keyboard enabling. I will need a test pc of some kind. if anybody has an old pc or virtual pc i could test this on, email me at [email protected]
Once i make the enable file, you can auto run on a usb into your computer and i can fix it from there on teamviewer.


----------



## Mukah De Tshanu (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello I'm having the same exact problem.. 
well Let me tell you the problem from the begining.. 

my computer froze up one day.. So I was forced to shut it down from the power button. 
I turned it back on blank screen..!!!I'm currently in an A+ class etc.. 
I did open it up I was grounded etc.. cleaned it out with some compressed air..etc.. 
The DVD/CD rom drive was working also.. So I put in my boot cd.. nothing came up on the screen..
the fans were working power source seemed to be fine.. then I took out the ram I didn't hear no beep codes..
I took out the cmos battery and reset jumpers..
my video card is intergrated... 
so my comp is @ my school looks like it could be bad processor.. or even dead motherboard..

nothing.. I took my hardrive out! so and put it in another computer. ( I tried this on 2 computers other than the dead one)
everything seems to be loading etc... then my mouse doesn't move!!! 

So between all the trouble shooting etc.. I don't know if I messed up my hard drive.

So I'm not sure I need help..
I can't sign in.. to change the registry etc..


----------



## BlackHatJack (Sep 18, 2010)

This thread is from 2006.


----------

